# I have to agree



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

nice.

how long have you been using this router table? 
seeing that it got a 5 stars rating, how does it hold up to use over time? does it start to sag or stay flat? 
how about the insert? is that plastic or aluminum? does it seem to hold the weight of the router properly over time?

congratulations on your new router table


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

I've had this for over a year. It's great. No problems other than those I listed in my original review (mostly I had problems mounting a Hitachi M12VC router).

The insert is plastic. It holds the weight of my router just fine.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks for the review. I've seen some pretty good bargains in Grizzly's catalog. At least I think they have some good bargains.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## motownjg (Aug 23, 2012)

HAH! I gave it a five star rating???? Didn't even know I did that. I can't say anything about how it holds up after time since I just got it.

It is highly functional and great value for the price. Metal frame is solid and went together easily - maybe 1/2 hour all told to get the top attached to the frame (had to read the directions, but that's because I'm me); all parts accounted for/nothing missing. Good thick right-angle aluminum backs up the two adjustable fence pieces. It comes with two pieces of plastic to shim the outfeed side for jointing wood. Vacuum hose attachment; little magnets hold the plate down & sit right under the adjustment set screws. Plate is plastic but fairly thick and hard. I'm sure I could route into the tabletop to install a KREG if I had to but that would defeat the "cost vs value" idea, I think.

Anybody know if the plate takes standard brass inserts for different bit sizes?


----------



## TJ11 (Mar 16, 2011)

I am looking at the same table-Grizzly has it on sale for about $130. Do you still give it 5 stars, has it held up, any fence or top issues?


----------



## motownjg (Aug 23, 2012)

No real issues. Haven't had the plastic insert warp, nothing has gone off kilter (at least, nothing that was the table's fault), and it's performed just as I wanted it to. Of course, now that I've used it I see the advantages of the more expensive tables - those with a router lift, etc. But then they were more expensive too.

It fits me just fine.


----------



## TJ11 (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks John. I am ordering one. I have bigger wants/needs than a router lift at this time and it sure will beat my old Skil $20 aluminum table (it has seen hard use and better days).


----------



## MeloYellow (May 12, 2010)

It looks exactly like my BusyBeeTools router table (I imagine it is manufactured by the same company and sold under different badges). I have had it for the past year, solid table, solid fence. The only issue is with the phenolic insert plate supporting my Freud FT2200VCE 3-1/4 HP router , there is sag with time. From what I read on the net, I can either use hardwood or aluminum angle as support beams under the insert plate to straighten it out. I will go with the angle iron and see how it helps. Besides this issue, the only other problem where the corner leveling screws that kept vibrating out of their setting with use, a couple of drops of loctite took care of that.


----------

